# Itp mega maham tires



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody has heard anything about these tires?


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thats what I use on my honda foreman. They are Awesome tires good on hard dirt and mud. I run 28's on my atv.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They look like a Zilla


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Pretty amazing. Friend of mine got the new ones , 30" tires and a 2.75"
Tread depth! Awesome!


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have 28's on my ranger and they are sweet. Good in mud, sand and on pavement. Rough ride up to about 5 mph and them smooth


----------

